# Southern pacific daylight 4449



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I went to steamfest in owasso mi in 09 to ride the daylight to Chicago and model SP daylight and want to know about the car after the tender? What it is , is this an auxiliary water tender or oil tender? And what type of car can I use to model this for my layout? And if need to know I model n scale.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If my memory serves me well,I've seen a video of 4449 a few years back where it was pulling what looks a lot like a "Veranda" turbine locomotive fuel tender converted to water.U.P."s 844 is pulling such a tender too.

Con Cor sold Veranda turbines years ago in N scale.They're not extremely rare as I've seen quite a few on Ebay so far but you'd have to buy the whole loco to have the tender.Some work is required to convert to DCC but they make an interesring add-on to a layout.I have one and like it,not a great puller though but decent runner.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for your reply ,but the veranda turbine tender is to short and bowed or round , to say than the tender for secondary tender for the 4449 , as I have the original con cor tenders and also the new tenders that kato came out with for there 844 excursion set. This tender has flat sides and 6 wheel trucks and looks to be a little shorted than it primary tender. I had pictures up close but cannot seem to find them or the disk.


----------



## higgsbosonman (Nov 17, 2014)

On the 4449's website, they specify that it is an auxillary water tender (Canteen), and originally was a tender for a southern pacific AC-10 Cab Forward engine. It says it was modified, though, and looking at pictures of AC-10 tenders indicates they really changed it to match 4449's tender.

The page listing 4449's extra tender: http://www.4449.com/roster.html


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

What I saw is obviously not what you're looking for...sorry.Bachmann has an auxiliairy tender that comes in a set with their 4-8-4 NW 611 that you probably can get alone.Wether it's the model you're looking for,I can't tell.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bingo that's it! Thanks so much for your quick research, now I'll just have to locate a tender in n scale as I don't want to use mine from my AC 12's..
Thanks again!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Bachmann's PN 53-1096A4 Ebay 290403959641


----------

